
Can the US Treasury run out of money when the US government can’t? - Fjolsvith
http://neweconomicperspectives.org/2019/03/can-the-us-treasury-run-out-of-money-when-the-us-government-cant.html
======
zunzun
If the US government cannot run out of money, there is no financial reason for
federal income taxes.

------
Fjolsvith
The sad thing is that my 4 dollars stops paying for a gallon of milk when more
dollars just pop into circulation. There is no safe value store in dollars
because of this system.

You better be buying gold and silver. Don't expect the dollar to stay
mainstream.

